# Glycine Airman SST 12



## MEzz

Probably my next big purchase. Trying to decide between the blue and the pumpkin. What do you all think? Blue more versatile? Authenticity of color compared to the original version?


----------



## Dennis Smith

In my opinion, the pumpkin is easier to read, looks better, and relates to the heritage better. All around vote for the pumpkin.


----------



## Sodiac

Probably the pumpkin, but either way, I'd rather go pure (as in "-ist").


----------



## primerak

I'd go blue for the versatility particularly with straps.


----------



## AEC

Sodiac said:


> Probably the pumpkin, but either way, I'd rather go pure (as in "-ist").


Me too. Both colors are dynamite, but I say go with the pure 24-hour watch.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Anyone buy one of these yet? I'm trying to find out if the sapphire crystal is flat or domed. Doesn't specifically state on the site. The SST 06 was flat, while the SST Chrono (in a more similar case to the SST 12) was domed. Anyone know?


----------



## Dennis Smith

I just heard from an owner that it's flat.


----------



## mortlach

Dennis Smith said:


> I just heard from an owner that it's flat.


I can confirm that.


----------



## ebsaltzman

Sorry for joining the conversation late, but yes it is flat, and the blue dial is really nice. Definitely more versatile than the pumpkin.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Thanks for confirming, guys! One more question for you.... Are all the colors available in /66 "purist" version?


----------



## mortlach

Dennis Smith said:


> Are all the colors available in /66 "purist" version?


Yes:

3903.188/66 -> "purist" blue
3903.196/66 -> "purist" "pumpkin"
3903.199/66 -> "purist" black

I have the purist blue


----------



## Malakim

I would (and actually did) go for the purist Pumpkin version. Much more distinct than the blue, and more true to the original SST, IMHO of course.

On my wrist:


----------



## Dennis Smith

Wow. What a great watch! Perfect version right there. Enjoy...and post more pics if you get a chance.


----------



## Malakim

Dennis Smith said:


> Wow. What a great watch! Perfect version right there. Enjoy...and post more pics if you get a chance.


You wish is my command... 

With a picture of the original









Nicely decorated case back









Each side of the case

















Trying to capture the nice finishing on the case (top is brushed, sides are polished)









This watch was probably four times the price of my other pieces, but its quickly become my absolute favorite of the bunch.


----------

